# Orchid ooth hatched!



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2007)

Woohoo! My orchid ooth hatched while I wasn't home today. And umm, only one nymph came out and two legs were messed up.  I hope the rest come out...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 26, 2007)

:shock: Dear dear me, I hope more hatch for you, surely they will.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are pictures of the one nymph.


----------



## nepenti (Jul 26, 2007)

In Poland ther is a story about an ugly duckling which finally become an amazing duck. Story of this species is the same  

How many hatched?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

looks under developedif someone were to ask me...not that they would... :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2007)

Awww.. bummer  usually they hatch all out in a day. Was the ooth kept humid constantly?


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe more will hatch out. Doubtful, but a possibility


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2007)

The humidity was definitely not constant. Should it have been? Any advice on how to do that? I still have another ooth laid recently.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2007)

I spray the ooth daily. If you are away, keep a sponge or something that can hold humidity.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'll do that for the second ooth. It was laid on July 15.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 30, 2007)

Congratulations, But that is a bummer  I wish you luck on the next one


----------



## padkison (Aug 1, 2007)

The one orchid ooth I've had so far I kept in a 32 oz delicup, attached to the lid. Lid was sealed with packing tape and a wet paper towel was place in the bottom. Misted once a week. Hatched about 50 nymphs after 5 weeks in the upper 70s to 80F over 3 days (only 3 on the 3rd day).

About 6-8 dropped dead over the next couple days in the mesh container they were moved into. A couple did not get out of the ooth well and also died.


----------

